# Convict or HRP?



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

A while back (6 months ago) I purchased a new male convict to replace an old one that had died. I never doubted his identity, because I "thought" Convicts were fairly unique, but I hadn't heard of Honduran Red Points before. Now I really can't tell what he is, (possibly a cross i guess...)
He looks IDENTICAL to this HRP():








but looks nothing like these more often pictured HRP appearances:



















mine does have that reddish fin color, but much less orange and obvious. it's more of a subtle maroon. Anyways, if anyone can help give me a positive ID, I'd be very grateful. 
(I'll TRY to get a good shot of him and upload it)


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If it looks like an hrp, chances are...


----------

